# Massive waterfalls once stretched from Dover to Calais



## Brian G Turner (Apr 6, 2017)

Quote:
More than half a million years ago, in the midst of an Ice Age, a land bridge connected Dover in the South of England to Calais in northern France.

Immediately to the north of it, was a huge glacial lake, which had formed at the edge of an ice sheet that covered much of Europe.

The researchers believe that this lake started to overflow, sending vast amounts of water crashing over the land bridge.

Evidence of ancient 'geological Brexit' revealed - BBC News


----------

